# علم الجيوفيزياء ودورة في دعم الاقتصاد الوطني



## الجيوفيزياء (7 يونيو 2008)

وزارة النفط والمعدن
هيئة المساحة الجيواوجية والثروات المعدنية
0096777559390
مهندس جيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر
علم الجيوفيزياء 
هو احد فروع العلوم-وهو علم له مدلول واسع ينتسب إلى علمين مهمين من العلوم الأساسية هما الجيولوجيا والفيزياء ويرتبط بفروع أخرى كثيرة من العلوم الأساسية أهمها الفلك وعلوم البيئةوعلوم البحار وكذلك الارصاد الجوية والعلوم الطبية والهندسة المدنية والعسكريةوعلوم
وقد جرت العادة على تقسيم الجيوفيزياء إلى فرعين رئيسين هما : 
فيزياء الأرض (PHYSICS OF THE EARTH) والجيوفيزياء التطبيقية (Applied Geophysics) وسوف نركز في البحث هذا على الجيوفيزياء التطبيقية( Applid Geophysics) حيث يعتبر الاساس في البحث والتنقيب عن كل ماهوا مدفون في باطن الارض حيث يعتبر هذا الفرع كلية علمية بحد ذاته . وتاريخ فيزياء الأرض - شأنه معظم العلوم قد يكون قد بدا منذ حقب زمنية طويلة إلا أن هذا التاريخ لم يعرف إلا بما هو مسجل من اكتشاف جلبرت (Gilbert) أن الأرض تسلك كمغناطيس غير منتظم بعض الشيء واكتشاف نيوتن ( Newton) للجاذبية الأرضية حيث تلاهما مجموعات من العلماء تناولوا فيزياء الأرض بالدارسة والتطوير .
وإذا قلنا فيزياء الأرض قصدنا بكلمة الأرض في هذا التعبير كل ما ينتمي إلى هذه الأرض من أول جزء من الأرض كعينات ميكروسكوبية أوا صغر من ذلك إلى عينات يدوية أو كبيره إلى طبقات أو تكوينات جيولوجية إلى الكره الأرضية كلها كجسم واحد إلى الكره الأرضية بما حولها من غلاف هوائي ومجالات ممتدة منها فيما حولها من فراغ .. إلى الكرة الأرضية كجزء صغير في مجموعة شمسية هائلة تؤثر في الكرة الأرضية وتتأثر بها بل وبما تتأثر به الكرة الأرضية من أشعة تأتـي من الكون ككل . ونقصد بالفيزياء في هذا التعبير كل فروع الفيزياء بتقسيماتها المتنوعة المتعددة من مغناطيسية وكهربيه وتناقليه وحركة وحرارية … وغيره وذلك أن تتخيل حجم العلوم التي تنطوي تحت الجيوفيزياء والمجالات المتنوعة التي يطرقها هذا العلم .
والأن وبعد إرسال سفن الفضاء حول الكواكب والأجرام السماوية الأخرى وحول الأرض نفسها محملة بأجهزة متعددة لقياس كل أنواع المجالات والمواد والموجات والصور للأرض والكواكب وما بينهما اكتسبت علوم الجيوفيزياء الكثير من المعلومات وتشعبت الفرع واصبح هناك مجموعات من العلماء المتخصصين قادرين على إعطاء صوره اكمل واشمل لأصول الأشياء وسلوكها وأصبحت الجيوفيزياء تحتوى على الجيولوجيا والفلك وعلوم البيئة وان كانت هذه العلوم قد اكتسبت حجماً نتيجة لسبقها للجيوفيزياء في المعرفة والدراسة والتناول.
حتى تستوعب هذه التشعبات في علوم الجيوفيزياء تقسمها إلى مجموعات رئيسية هي :
السيمولوجيا (Seis/molgy) علم اهتزاز الأرض .
الخواص الحرارية للأرض (GEOTHERMaL) .
المغناطيسية الأرضية (Geomagntism) .
الجيوديسيا والنثاقليه Geodecty and Gravitation
اشعاعيه الأرض والبحر والجو والأشعة الكونية Radiometry and gravitation
الكهربية الجوية الأرضية Atmospheric and Geoelectric 
الميتورولوجيا الأرصاد الجوية Meteorology
وهذه التقسيمات المختلفة ليست ذات حدود ولكنها تتداخل فيما بينها والمعلومات التي تكسبها في أحد فروع العلم تفيد في المعرفة بالفروع الأخرى.
أما الفرع الأخر الرئيسي من فروع الجيوفيزياء وهو الجيوفيزياء التطبيقية فيبدأ منذ ان استخدام لامونت LAMONT الديولت المغناطيسي لقياس التغير في المجال المغناطيسي قد طورات واستخدامها تالن THALEN وصنع مع زميله تيرج THOMSON - THALEN لاستخدام الجهاز في تحديد امتداد وميل وعمق جده مغناطيسية MAGNETIC DISE تحت السطح غير أن الاحتياج المتزايد للمعادن بكافة أنواعها والفوائد الهائلة للبترول والغاز الطبيعي خلال الخمسين أو الستين عاما الماضيةودخول علم الجيوفيزياء في علوم الاثارحيث تهتم بتحديد مواقع تلك الاثار واعماقها واي كنوزمدفونة في باطن الارض وكذلك دخول علم الجيوفيزياء في الجيولوجياء العسكرية حيث تقوم المسوحات الجيوفيزيائية التي تكشف الالغام الارضية والالغام البحرية والغواصات والانفلق الارضية ومواقع ترسانة الاسلحة في باطن الارض , كذلك دخول عام الجيوفيزياء في الهندسة المدنية حيث نجد في الدول المتقدمة والدول التي تريد تصميم مباني أنشائية مثل الطرقات والسدود والمطارات والخزانات الجوفية الصخرية (تلك الخزانات التي يخزن فيها مشتقات النفط على أعماق كبيرة من باطن الارض وذلك للغراض الساسية) تعتمد في المقام الاول على علم الجيوفيزياء وهذا الاسهام الكبير الذي يقدمه علم الجيوفيزياء ساعد العلوم الطبية على الاستفادة من هذا العلم حيث دخول علم الجيوفيزياء في الطب الحديث مثل الرنين المغناطيسي واشعة جاما والاشعة التلفزيونية وتحديد الكسور في العظام حيث نجد ان البرامج التي تستخدم في الطب الحديث هي نفس الاسلوب في التحليل والتفسير في البحث عن الثروات الطبعية لذلك جعلت الحاجة ملحه إلى تطوير الطرق الجيوفيزيائية وزيادة حساسية الأجهزة لتحديد ورسم خرائط الخامات والتراكيب الجيولوجية المختلفة تحت سطح الأرض .
وقد زاد معدل التطوير بسرعة شديدة خلال العقدين أو الثلاثة الماضية نتيجة لاختراع الأجهزة الإلكترونية واستعمال الحاسب الآلي في استنباط بيانات القياس .
× ولان معظم الركاز المعدني يكون عادة تحت سطح الأرض فان اختلاف الخواص الفيزيائية للركاز عما حوله من صخور هو الذي يحدد وجود الركاز أي اختلاف التمغنط والكثافة والتوصيل الكهربي وخواص المرونة وغيره من الخواص الفيزيائية للخام يدل على هذا الخام فالطرق التي تعتمد على اختلاف خواص المرونة بين الطبقات تستخدم لتعيين التراكيب الجيولوجية الملائمة لتكون البترول مثل الصدوع والطيات وهى عاده عميقة عن السطح بعدة مئات من الأمتار 
وكذلك تستخدم التغير فى التوصيل الكهربي والتغير في التيارات الطبيعية الأرضية والجهد الكهربي الصناعي والطبيعي والتغير في النثاقليه الأرضية من مكان لاخر والمغناطيسية والإشاعة وحرارة الأرض كل هذا يعطي للجيوفيزيائى معلومات عن التركيب التحت سطحي SUBSURFACE ويسمح باكتشاف الأماكن المناسبة لوجود المعادن التي يبحث عنها.او عندما نريد نعرف تلك التغيرات التي تحدث على سطح الارض من انهيارات صخرية وتشققات وحدوث فجوات في على سطح الارض او حدوث انبعاثات غازية او مياة حارة فجميع مايحث على سطح الارض هو نعكاس لماهو موجود في باطن الارض من شقوق وصدوع وتراكيب جيولوجية وحيث ان هذة التراكيب لاتبقاء على حالاتها وانما قد يحدث لها حركات وتكسرات وهبوط لبعض الصخور وارتفاع بعض الصخور وحيث ان تيارات الحمل التي تحدث في باطن الارض لها دور اساسي في تلين الصخور وانبعاث الغازات والمياه الحاره وتكسر وهبوط الصخور وارتفاعها ولذلك فعلم الجيوفيزياء هو العلم الوحيد الذي يفسر تلك التغيرات التي تحدث على سطح الارض من أنهيارات صخرية وأنزلاقات وهبوط وتشقق على سطح الارض 
× ولقد تطورت طرق التنقيب الجيوفيزيائي من الطرق التي كانت تستخدم في البحث عن الألغام والغواصات والطائرات خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية فقد كانت الألغام والمدافع المدفونة تحت الأرض تحدد بإرسال موجات صوتيه وتستقبل بعد زمن يتوقف على عمق الجسم .
هذه الفكرة هي التي قادت الجيوفيزيائيين إلى استنتاج الطريقة الانعكاسية السيزميه وكذلك لتحديد وجود غواصات تحت الماء وكانوا يرسلون موجات صوتيه ويسجلون انعكاس الصوت لتحديد البعد عن طريق معرفة سرعة سريان الصوت في الماء وكذلك اختراع الرادار لإرسال موجات كهرومغناطيسية واستقبالها لتحديد مواقع الطائرات ثم تطوير الرادار لتحديد موقع السفينة في البحر بنظام شوران .
× وقد استخدم هذا فيما بعد في المساحات الجيوفيزيائية في البحر والجو ، وقد كانت أيضا الطريقة المغناطيسية تستخدم خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى و الثانية في تحديد مواقع الألغام والغواصات والسفن وطبيعي في حالة التنقيب الجيوفيزيائي ان يكون الهدف ثابت مثل الركاز والتركيب الجيولوجي بينما في الأغراض العسكرية مثل السفن والطائرات وما شابه يكون الهدف متحركاً بل وتقول أن نفس تستخدم في الطب حيث يقس الأطباء سرعة الموجات الصوتية في العظام والعضلات لاكتشاف شروخ أو كسور أو ضعف فيها ويطلقون الموجات الفوق صوتية UITRASONIC في المثانة والرئتين والكبد وما شابه ذلك لاكتشاف وجود ماء او سوائل بها والرنيين المغناطيسي الذي يستخدم في الاشعة الدماغية والتي هي الان تستخدم على نطاق واسع وقس على ذلك .
وقد استخدمت فكرة التصوير بالأشعة التي تستخدم بكثرة في الأغراض الطبيعية في البحث عن الآثار واكتشاف التركيب الدقيق لها. فقد استخدمت الأشعة الكونية COSMIC RAYS في تصوير جدران الهرم الأكبر واكتشف تركيب الهرم الثاني بالجيزة - مصر لمعرفة وجود غرف سريه داخل هذه الجدران وما يمكن أن تحتويه من كنوز وآثار الناريز وآخرين 1970، AIVAREZ ET AL أي أن الأفكار العلمية مسموح لها التنقل من علم إلى آخر مهما تباعدت هذه العلوم.
نعود فنقول أن الطرق الجيوفيزيائية تستطيع اكتشاف اي شى عندما يكون هناك اختلاف في امتداد الجسم أو تغير في خواص DISCONTINEUITY الجسم المسبب للشاذه . وطبعاً هذا واضح إذ أن الإنسان بعادته يكتشف التغير ولا يحس بالثابت من الأمور . 
وتنقسم طرق التنقيب الجيوفيزيائي إلى الطرق الاتية :-
تم هذفها وعلينا في التنقيب الجيوفيزيائي عن المعادن والكربوهيدرات ان نفهم البيئات الصالحة لتكون هذه المواد . فمن المعروف ان الركازالمعدني يرتبط بأوضاع جيولوجيه معينه تختلف عن الأوضاع التي يرتبط بها وجود الغاز والبترول والمياه .
× فالركاز عاده يوجد حيث كان هناك نشاط ناري احدث ظروفا ملائمة لتحول الصخور ثم أحدثت عوامل التعرية فعلها فجعلت الركاز قريباً من سطح الأرض بدرجة تسمح باكتشافه . ومن ناحية أخرى فان الفحم يتكون نتيجة للدفن السريع لمناطق نباتية شاسعة قريبه من البحار أو البحيرات بينما يتكون الغاز والبترول نتيجة للترسيب والدفن المستمر للأحياء البحرية . وإذن يجب البحث عن كل في بيئته الملائمة لتكوينه فإذا كنا نبحث عن الركاز الخام يحثنا في المناطق المعروفة بالتحولات النارية في كثير من سلاسل الجبال مثل سلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر وجبال أطلس وجبال زاجروس في المنطقة العربية كما بحث الآخرون في سلاسل جبال روكي والاندير والالب والاورال وما شابها .
ليس فقط فكل قاعدة شواذ فقد تسمح الظروف بتكوين الركاز في غير شبيهات تلك المناطق إذ قد تنقل المعادن من أماكن تكوينها أما بالنقل الميكانيكي كالذهب الذي يوجد أحيانا في الرواسب الطينية ALLUVIAL GOLD وقد يكون النقل في المحاليل مثل الركاز الحديدي في مناطق الواحات البحرية .
وهناك من الناحية الأخرى بعض المعادن بيئتها الأصلية هي البيئة الرسوبية مثل الملح والجبس GYPSUM الذي يترسب في الأصل من محاليل. وعندما نبحث عن المعادن الاقتصادية فيجب ان نركز علي الصخور القاعدية والفوق قاعدية فهي تعتبر العمود الفقري للثروة الاقتصادية في أي بلد وخاصة عندما نبحث عن التنقيب عن الثروات الطبيعية .
وفهمنا لهذا كله يقودنا إلى المعرفة البيئات الصالحة للتنقيب عن المواد المختلفة فنبحث عن الفحم والبترول والغازو المياه الجوفيه في الأحواض الرسوبية فيما عدا بعض الحالات النادرة حيث يمكن ان يهرب الغاز ويتسرب خلال شقوق الصخور النارية والمتحولة ونبحث عن الركاز في البيئة النارية والبيئة الرسوبية حين تسمح الظروف بذلك .
واختيار الطريقة والتقنية TECHNIGUE الملائمة لتحديد مكان معدن بعينه يعتمد على طبيعة المعدن ويعتمد على طبيعة الصخور المحيطة به .
وفى بعض الأحيان تعطى طريقة بعينها تحديدا جيدا وتوجيها تاما لاكتشاف الركاز المطلوب ، فمثلاً :
× الطريقة المغناطيسية في البحث عن الركاز المغناطيسي للحديد والنيكل طريقه فعاله ومباشرة وكذلك في رسم الخرايط الجيولوجية التحت سطحية التي تعكس التراكيب الجيولوجية من صدوع وطيات وشقوق واختلاف صخري ولقد تطورة الطريقة المغناطيسية خلال السنوات الماضية فاصبحة تستخدم في التنقيب عن المعادن والبترول وخرائط التراكيب الجيولوجية والهندسة المدنية وفي التنقيب عن الأثار و في الكشف عن الالغام , فى بعض الأحيان تكون الطريقة المستخدمة في التنقيب مفيدة فقط لتحديد ما إذا كانت الظروف ملائمة لتكوين الركاز المطلوب البحث عنه فمثلاً تستخدم المغناطيسية في التنقيب عن البترول لا كوسيلة مباشرة وإنما كوسيلة استطلاعيه لتحديد عمق صخور القاع BASEMENT ROCKS وبالتالي تحديد الأماكن التي تكون الرسوبيات فيها سميكة وبالتالي صالحه للتنقيب عن البترول .[1]
× كذلك فهناك طرق يصلح أجراها السريع وعلى مساحات كبيره مثل المسح بالطائرات التي تحمل أجهزة مغناطيسية وكهر ومغناطيسية واشعاعية وخلافه فطرق المساحة الجوية هو أسرع وتغطي مساحات شاسعة وتحدد بطريقة ناجحة الشاذات الجيوفيزيائية .
وهى في كل الأحوال مفيدة أما للتحديد المباشر للركاز المغناطيسي أو قد تستخدم كمساحات استطلاعيه للبترول والغاز الطبيعي . وأي شاذات تلاحظ من المساحة الجوية يمكن إجراء دراسات تفصيله عليها بالجو أو في البحر أو اليابسة .
أن علم الجيوفيزياء كما شرحنا وأوضحنا علم حديث نسبياً يتطور بسرعة كبيره وتتطور طرقه وتقنياته TECHNIGUES حتى اصبحةله كاليات وأتحادات تحمل اسم الجيوفيزياء مثل الاتحاد الجيوفيزياء الامريكي AMERICAN GEOPHYSICAL UNION وأتحاد المنظمة الاروبية وبفضل الثوره الصناعيه فى التكنلوجيا تطورة أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي حتى قامت شركات عديده بتصنيع أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي المختلفة ونتيجة لهذا التطور السريع تواجدت شركات عالمية متخصصة في طريقة من الطرق الجيوفيزيائية كشركات المسح المغناطيسي وشركات المسح الكهرومغناطيسي وشركات المسح السيزميك وشركات المسح الكهربائي وكثير من الشركا ت العالمية التي تتنافس في هذا المجال كذللك الشركات العالمية في تصميم البرامج الجيوفيزيائية كشركة geosoft وشركةSCINTEREX وشركات سويسرية واوربية ويابانية كذلك الشركات العالمية التي تقوم بتصميم طائرات مسح جيوفيزيائي وشركات في تصميم السيارات الخاصة بالمسوحات 
لذلك نجد ان اجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي تتطور بسرعة حيث توجد اجهزة مسح جيوفيزيائي تقوم بجميع عمليات التصحيح والرسم والخرائط الكنتورية وتحديد اعماق الثروات الطبيعية وجميعها مبرمجة واصبحة البرامج الجيوفيزيائتة شريان الحية واصبح علم الجيوفيزياء هو العمود الفقري في استخراج الثروات الطبعية من باطن الارض ولايمكن استخراج أي قطعة من باطن الرض او أي ثروة طبعية الابواسطة المسح الجيوفيزيائي ونجد الشركات العالمية التي تقوم بعمليات المسح والتنقيب عن الثروات الطبيعية سوا كان ذلك في اليمن او أي دوله تعتمد في المقام الاول على نتائج المسح الجيوفيزيائي ولم نسمع في التاريخ او في أي دولة او أي شركة تقوم بااستخراج الثروات الطبعية بدون استخدام المسح الجيوفيزيائي وعلم الجيوفيزياءكمثل الحياة لللأنسان حيث لا يتحرك الانسان الااذا كان يوجد لدية حياة وبدون حياة فلايمكن ان يتحرك أي شى من جسمة وعلم الجيوفيزياء هو الحياة في استخراج خيرات الارض .
رسم الخرائط العيارية:حيث تقاس الخريطه المغناطيسيه العياريه لاى قطر لغرضين أولهماوأهمهما من الناحية التطبيقيه هو فهم توزيع المجال المغناطيسي الارضي وفهم الشاذات المناطقيه reginol anomaliesوتكون هذه الخريطه أساسا يرجع اليه عند عمل مساحات مغناطيسيه محليه localبقصد البحث والتنقيب عن الخام أو فهم التراكيب الجيولوجيه وصخور القاع سواء كانت هذه المساحات على سطح الاارض أو بالطائره أو السفن وهي تستخدم لفصل الشاذات المحليه عن النطقيه(الاقليمية). وثانيهما لاستخدامها في اغراض فيزياء الارض لرسم خرائط المجال العياري للعالم ومعرفه تشابه هذا المجال مع المجال ثنائي القطب dipole field وفصل الجزء الذي لاينطبق على هذا التقريب فيما يعرف بجزء عدم ثنائي القطب non-dipole part وكذلك لتتبع ورسم خرئط التغير الحقبي لهذا المجال الارض.
وتجري هذه القياسات بأجهزه خاصه تقيس القيم المطلقه لمركبات المجال المغناطيسي الارضي .حيث هناك ثلاث مركبات مختلفه يمكن قياسها وهي المركبه الافقيه والمركبه الراسيه والمحصله(شدة المجال الكلي).وتلك المركبات اعطة للمسح الجيوفيزيائي المغناطيسة اهمية بالغة من حيث الخصايص والمميزات التي يقدمها المسح المغناطيسي ورافدا فعال لطرق الجيوفيزيائية الاخرى
عمل تخريط للتراكيب التحت سطحية من أختلاف في حود وفاصل الصخور ومعرفة أتجاه وحود الصدوع والقواطع الجيولوجية وعمل تخريط للحواض الرسوبية
التنقيب عن المعادن
الاستقطاب الحثي الكهربي في الاستكشاف الجيوفيزيقي للمعادن الاقتصادية
تستخدم هذه الطريقة على نطاق واسع لما تمتاز من ظاهرةالاستجابة السالبة التي يمكن أن تنتج عند استخدام طريقة الاستكشاف ومجال هذة اتلكطريقة كبير ومتسع حيث هنك سبع طرق جوفيزيائية تتعامل مع طريقة الاستقطاب كمثل طريقة winner وطريقة dipole – dipole arry وطريق VES وطريقة MON.DIPOLE وغيرها من الطرق الجيوفيزيائية الكربائية المختلفة 
الكهرومغناطيسيةالعارضة في النطاق الزمني وذلك عند استخدام هذه الطريقة فوق أرض تحوى مواد تتصفبخاصية الاستقطاب الحثى الكهربي والتي تتواجد في كثير من المعادن الاقتصادية . تبحثالرسالة بصورة أساسية فى استخدام طريقة الشبكات العصبية لعمل دراسة عكسية للأستجابهالكهرومغناطيسية العارضة فوق أرض متعددة الطبقات ذات خصائص استقطابية وذلك للحصولعلى الثوابت المميزة للمعادن استقطابية الخصائص والتى توصف بنموذج كول-كول . يتم فىالبحث اجراء قياسات معملية للخصائص الكهربية لبعض الصخور الرطبة والمشبعة بالماءوالتي تحتوى على معادن ذات خصائص استقطابية . تطبق طريقة الشبكات العصبية المقترحةلحل المسألة العكسية فى حالة استخدام الخصائص المعملية المقاسةلهذه الصخور​نبذة مختصرة عن بعض الطرق الجيوفيزيائية
طرقالجـــاذبـية: تعتمد علىوتعتمد على قياس خاصية الكثافة الصخرية للطبقات التحت سطحية حيث يتمقياس الجاذبية الأرضية على سطح الأرض في منطقة الدراسة والتي بدورها كثافة الصخور لكن هذا المجال لازال قيد الدراسة والبحث .
الطرقالمغناطيـسية: وتعتمد على قياس القابلية المغناطيسية للصخور حيث يتم قياس شدةالمجال المغناطيسي الأرضي في منطقة الدراسة . المغناطيسية تستخدم بثلث طرق مغناطيسية حيث تقيس المركبة العمودية والمركبة الافقية والمحصلة وهذا ما ميز الطريقة المناطيسية عن غيرها من تالطرق الجيوفيزيائية 
الطرقالكهـربائية والكهرومغناطيسية: وتعتمد على خاصية التوصيلية الكهربية للطبقاتالأرضية ومنها يتم حساب مقاومية الصخورأوالطبقات لشدّة سريان التيارالكهربائيوهذا المجال يستخدم على نطاق واسع وله دور بارز في حدمة التنمية في اليمن من حيث البحث عن مواقع المياه ولكن هنك أستخدامات كثيرة لها المجال سوء في المعادن أو الانفاق الجوفية .​الطـرقالسـيزمية: وتعتمد الطرق السيزمية على خاصية الانكسار أو الانعكاس للموجاتالسيزمية, حيث يتم إرسال موجات صوتية تحترق الأرض وتسير بسر عات مختلفة حسب نوعيةالطبقات الصخرية ثم يتم استقبالها على سطح الأرض. 
الطرقالرادارية: وتشبه الطرق السيزمية, لكن الفرق في أنها تستخدم الموجاتالكهرومغناطيسية بدلاً من الموجات الصوتية, حيث يتم إرسال
يدور موضوع البحث حول الإفادة في الاستكشاف الجيوفيزيائي من ظاهرةالاستجابة السالبة التي يمكن أن تنتج عند استخدام طريقة الاستكشاف الكهرومغناطيسيةالعارضة في النطاق الزمني وذلك عند استخدام هذه الطريقة فوق أرض تحوى مواد تتصفبخاصية الاستقطاب الحثى الكهربي والتي تتواجد في كثير من المعادن الاقتصادية . تبحثالرسالة بصورة أساسية فى استخدام طريقة الشبكات العصبية لعمل دراسة عكسية للأستجابهالكهرومغناطيسية العارضة فوق أرض متعددة الطبقات ذات خصائص استقطابية وذلك للحصولعلى الثوابت المميزة للمعادن استقطابية الخصائص والتى توصف بنموذج كول-كول . يتم فىالبحث اجراء قياسات معملية للخصائص الكهربية لبعض الصخور الرطبة والمشبعة بالماءوالتي تحتوى على معادن ذات خصائص استقطابية . تطبق طريقة الشبكات العصبية المقترحةلحل المسألة العكسية فى حالة استخدام الخصائص المعملية المقاسة لهذه الصخور​ 
طرقالجـــاذبـية: تعتمد علىوتعتمد على قياس خاصية الكثافة الصخرية للطبقات التحت سطحية حيث يتمقياس الجاذبية الأرضية على سطح الأرض في منطقة الدراسة والتي بدورها كثافة الصخور.
الطرقالمغناطيـسية: وتعتمد على قياس القابلية المغناطيسية للصخور حيث يتم قياس شدةالمجال المغناطيسي الأرضي في منطقة الدراسة.
الطرقالكهـربائية والكهرومغناطيسية: وتعتمد على خاصية التوصيلية الكهربية للطبقاتالأرضية ومنها يتم حساب مقاومية الصخورأوالطبقات لشدّة سريان التيارالكهربائي.​ 
الطـرقالسـيزمية: وتعتمد الطرق السيزمية على خاصية الانكسار أو الانعكاس للموجاتالسيزمية, حيث يتم إرسال موجات صوتية تحترق الأرض وتسير بسر عات مختلفة حسب نوعيةالطبقات الصخرية ثم يتم استقبالها على سطح الأرض. ​الطرقالرادارية: وتشبه الطرق السيزمية, لكن الفرق في أنها تستخدم الموجاتالكهرومغناطيسية بدلاً من الموجات الصوتية, حيث يتم إرسال موجات كهر ومغناطيسيةتخترق الأرض حتى تقابل أهداف جيولوجية أو أجسام مختلفة ثم تنعكس وترتد إلى السطحويتم استقبالها في نفس الجهاز.

ماذا يمكن ان يعمل متخصص الفيزياء
في اي مكان تتواجد فيه التكنولوجيا يجد الفيزيائي عمل له ويكون مفضل عن غيره لما يمتلكه من معلومات عن المبادئ الاساسية والخبرات الذاتية التي تؤهله للتعامل مع التكنولوجيا وتطورها بشكل اسرع. وفي الدول الصناعية المتقدمة لا يمكن ان يوجد فيزيائي عاطل عن العمل. فيمكن للفيزيائي ان يعمل في المجال الطبي حيث ان كل اجهزة التشخيص في المستشفيات يعتمد تشغيلها على الفيزياء مثل استخدام اشعة اكس والنظائر المشعة والرنين المغناطيسي والامواج فوق الصوتية واشعة الليزر والمنظار وغيرها من الاجهزة المستخدمة والتي هي تطبيقات لاكتشافات وابحاث الفيزيائيين ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك علاج بدون تشخيص فكلما تطورت وسائل التشخيص امكن التغلب على امراض كانت قاتلة. كذلك في مجال الاتصالات والاقمار الصناعية الذي يعتمد على تطور احد فروع الفيزياء وهو الالكترونيات. كما وان علم الفيزياء ضرورياً لمراكز الارصاد الجوية ومراكز التنبؤ بالزلازل ومراكز البحوث كما ان للفيزيائي دورا اساسياً في مجال التعليم لاعداد اجيال جديدة لاكمال مشوار التقدم العلمي. وكذلك في التطبيقات الصناعية ومراكز تطوير مواد جديدة ولا شك ان علم الفيزياء وراء تطور اجهزة الكمبيوتر بكافة مكوناته من المعالج إلى الذاكرة إلى الشاشة إلى اقراص الليزر وكلما تقدمت الابحاث الفيزيائية كما انعكس ذلك على تطور اجهزة الكمبيوتر وكفاءتها....

اعدا المهندي الجيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر اليمن صندوق بريد 25392 صنعاء تلفون 00967777559390


----------

